

Tate Galleries releases its collection metadata as json on Github - knowtheory
https://github.com/tategallery/collection/blob/master/README.md

======
wrongc0ntinent
Thanks, pretty sweet.

Edit: probably a niche issue for most, but this is worth a read...
[http://blog.ninapaley.com/2011/09/27/dear-internet-we-
need-b...](http://blog.ninapaley.com/2011/09/27/dear-internet-we-need-better-
image-archives/)

